# PCGH-PCs: Das komplette Sortiment im Überblick



## PCGH-Redaktion (7. März 2009)

*PCGH-PCs: Das komplette Sortiment im Überblick*

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung zu PCGH-PCs: Das komplette Sortiment im Überblick gefragt. Beachten Sie dabei unsere Forenregeln.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: PCGH-PCs: Das komplette Sortiment im Überblick


----------



## k4nt0n (7. März 2009)

*PCGH-PCs: Das komplette Sortiment im Überblick*

Hmmm...

Wäre die WD 6400AAKS nicht besser als die Samsung ?
Über die hab ich nämlich schon schlechts gelesen, aber die Bewertunen der 6400AAKS sind wirklich fats immer positiv, bei alternate sind z.B. 97 mal 5 Sterne vergeben worden....von 111 Bewertungen
Im Bewertungsvergleich ist die WD besser als die Samsung, manche meinen sogar sie schlage ne Raptor...

Ich pers. hab eine 6400AAKS verbaut und bin so begeistert, dass ich mir ne 2te hole, wenn die erste voll is (bzw. dann kommen die games auf die bzw. ich hol mir noch 3 und mach Raid5 )


----------



## DarkScorpion (7. März 2009)

*AW: PCGH-PCs: Das komplette Sortiment im Überblick*



k4nt0n schrieb:


> Hmmm...
> 
> Wäre die WD 6400AAKS nicht besser als die Samsung ?
> Über die hab ich nämlich schon schlechts gelesen, aber die Bewertunen der 6400AAKS sind wirklich fats immer positiv, bei alternate sind z.B. 97 mal 5 Sterne vergeben worden....von 111 Bewertungen
> ...




Hmm und ich habe eine Samsung(sogar die 640GB version) verbaut und kann auch nix schlechtes über sie erzählen. Und ich denke mir mal PCGH wird schon gute Produkte ausgewählt haben. Also mache ich mir da keine Sorge das da irgendein schmuh verbaut wird


----------



## LordTripack (7. März 2009)

*AW: PCGH-PCs: Das komplette Sortiment im Überblick*

Hab auch eine dieser WDs und die surrt etwas unregelmäßig. mmmmMMMMmmmMMMMmmmmmMMM
Da ich allerdings noch etliche Lüfter habe stört mich das noch wenig. Performance ist auf jedenfall gut. Aber eine Raptor zu schlagen mit 7200 rpms ist wie einen Ferrari gegen einen Fighter auf einem Startkatapult der Navy zu vergleichen.

Sonst gibt es natürlich bei Gehäusen verschiedene Geschmäcker. So kann man sich allerdings orientieren, was in ihn hinein gehören sollte.


----------



## Piy (7. März 2009)

*AW: PCGH-PCs: Das komplette Sortiment im Überblick*

ich warte immernoch auf den pcgh-läppi ^^


----------



## Harlekin (7. März 2009)

*AW: PCGH-PCs: Das komplette Sortiment im Überblick*



LordTripack schrieb:


> Aber eine Raptor zu schlagen mit 7200 rpms ist wie einen Ferrari gegen einen Fighter auf einem Startkatapult der Navy zu vergleichen.


Naja, die WD dürfte die höhere Datendichte haben. Obs reicht um bei der Datenübertragung die Raptor schlagen zu können weiß ich nicht.
Aber die Zugriffszeiten sind bei der Raptor natürlich besser.


----------



## jojo0077 (7. März 2009)

*AW: PCGH-PCs: Das komplette Sortiment im Überblick*

*"Die PCGH-Redakteure haben daher die perfekten PCs zusammengestellt."
*Klingt irgendwie n bisschen eingebildet oder? 
Ich denke nicht, dass es einen perfekten PC gibt aber gut sind die wirklich. Da kann man nix sagen. 
Nur eine Sache wäre mir dann doch aufgefallen: Diese PCs sollen ja auch für Leute sein die nicht alzu viel von PCs verstehen. Soweit ich das aber mitbekommen habe ist kein Windows auf den PCs oder irre ich da? Auch wenn sich das einige hier vielleicht nicht vorstellen können sind doch einige damit überfordert Windows zu installieren.

Für Leute die was von PCs verstehen ist das natürlich lächerlich aber die bauen sich ja dann in der Regel den PC eh selbst zusammen.

Natürlich hat das ganze den Vorteil, dass jeder sich selbst aussuchen kann was er auf den PC haben möchte und dass man Vista oder was auch immer nicht mitbezahlen muss wenn man es garnicht haben will aber es wäre doch vielleicht trotzdem eine Überlegung wert auch nen PC (z.B. gerade den Budget-PC) auch mit Vista anzubieten oder nicht?


----------



## ClareQuilty (7. März 2009)

*AW: PCGH-PCs: Das komplette Sortiment im Überblick*



jojo0077 schrieb:


> ...Nur eine Sache wäre mir dann doch aufgefallen: Diese PCs sollen ja auch für Leute sein die nicht alzu viel von PCs verstehen. Soweit ich das aber mitbekommen habe ist kein Windows auf den PCs oder irre ich da? Auch wenn sich das einige hier vielleicht nicht vorstellen können sind doch einige damit überfordert Windows zu installieren.
> 
> Für Leute die was von PCs verstehen ist das natürlich lächerlich aber die bauen sich ja dann in der Regel den PC eh selbst zusammen.
> 
> Natürlich hat das ganze den Vorteil, dass jeder sich selbst aussuchen kann was er auf den PC haben möchte und dass man Vista oder was auch immer nicht mitbezahlen muss wenn man es garnicht haben will aber es wäre doch vielleicht trotzdem eine Überlegung wert auch nen PC (z.B. gerade den Budget-PC) auch mit Vista anzubieten oder nicht?


Gibts schon. Schau mal Alternate vorbei...


----------



## jojo0077 (7. März 2009)

*AW: PCGH-PCs: Das komplette Sortiment im Überblick*



ClareQuilty schrieb:


> Gibts schon. Schau mal Alternate vorbei...


Tatsächlich... 
Das wusst ich nich. Find ich gut


----------



## Stefan Payne (7. März 2009)

*AW: PCGH-PCs: Das komplette Sortiment im Überblick*

Die GraKa des Phenom2 PCs sollte dringend durch eine Version mit 1GiB VRAM ersetzt werden.
Außerdem sollte man auch eine 'nVidia Edition' davon vorbereiten bzw ausliefern, als Board würd ich hier ein GA-M750SLI-DS4 (scheints wohl nicht mehr so wirklich zu geben) oder das MSI K9N2 Platinum/Zilent, ggF das ASUS M3N-HT nehmen.
Das ganze mit einer GTX260² drin oder einer 9800GTX+/1024.

PS: ist der Premium PC wirklich so verdammt laut?


----------



## the_real_Kazoo (8. März 2009)

*AW: PCGH-PCs: Das komplette Sortiment im Überblick*

Im Grunde genommen gefallen mir die Zusammensetzungen der PC's schon. (auch wenn sie teurer sind, als wenn man die selbst zusammenbaut, aber das ist ja klar) Aber das einzige was mir fehlt wäre ein i7-System von PCGH. Vielleicht so ein Ultra(-teurer) i7-PC, und noch so einen "billigeren", wenn man das bei i7-Systemen überhaupt sagen darf.


----------



## bofferbrauer (8. März 2009)

*AW: PCGH-PCs: Das komplette Sortiment im Überblick*



Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Die GraKa des Phenom2 PCs sollte dringend durch eine Version mit 1GiB VRAM ersetzt werden.



Ich denke, dass sie dafür auf AM3 oder die 4890 warten, um gleich ein paar teile auf einmal auszutauschen

LoL, wenn man auf den link des AMD-PC klickt, kriegt man da noch die alte revision 2.0 zu sehen  schnell verbessern bitte!

Der Budget-PC würde mir gefallen, wenn er in einem kleineren gehäuse käme. Denn als HTPC wäre er bestimmt auch nicht so schlecht


----------



## phoenix86 (6. April 2009)

*AW: PCGH-PCs: Das komplette Sortiment im Überblick*

Hallo,
Frage mich gerade ob es auch irgendwann einen PCGH-HTPC geben wird.
In einem schönen Antec Fusion Remote - black vielleicht ^^


----------



## sechzger (13. April 2009)

*AW: PCGH-PCs: Das komplette Sortiment im Überblick*



phoenix86 schrieb:


> Frage mich gerade ob es auch irgendwann einen PCGH-HTPC geben wird.


Würde mich auch interessieren da ich plane mir eine HTPC anzuschaffen.
Wobei ich das Antec Fusion Remote  in silber auch sexy finde^^. Ein PCGH-Lan-Party-Rechner wär auch mal eine coole Sache, in einem kleine Lan-Cube eingepackt (vllt mit Seitenfenster zum Angeben ).


----------

